# Whole Sardines



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

So I was following my wife around the store yesterday and I noticed some frozen whole sardines and instantly thought of buying to feed to my 3 month old pup. I pumped the brakes on that thought however waiting to come back and ask if anyone has tried that before. I think there are a heck of a lot of tiny fish bones in there for him to navigate through, even though he eats sort of slow and meticulously. Any thoughts?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are no problems feeding sardines.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I feed mine canned sardines in spring water and canned mackrel is cheap as well. I mix it in with their kibble as a treat.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I feed my sardines as well. No problems and they love it!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The bones in sardines are soft and tiny, no problem feeding them to the puppers, great source of calcium and they love 'em.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I would have thought that sardines might be a bit rich for a dog..? I once gave Nero some tuna, and he had the squits, ten bob bits whatever you want to call it, So I have never given it to him again....!


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I figured sardines in the cans would be fine because I eat those up as well. I just am not sure that the fresh frozen ones in the store had similarly soft bones.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have never met anyone that actually admits to eating anything as disgusting as sardines. Ew! It doesn't matter if you want to feed the fresh or canned, your dog will have no problem with the bones either way.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Elaine said:


> I have never met anyone that actually admits to eating anything as disgusting as sardines. Ew! It doesn't matter if you want to feed the fresh or canned, your dog will have no problem with the bones either way.


Are you nuts! They are awesome with fresh squeezed limes, onions, diced tomatoes and some salt as well. Where I'm from they are great for breakfast when served with some grits and homemade bread! Umm um good!



When I think about it.....my wife thinks they're disgusting as well and seems to not want any kisses when I'm done eating them. How disappointing is that!?!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

yuricamp said:


> Are you nuts! They are awesome with fresh squeezed limes, onions, diced tomatoes and some salt as well. Where I'm from *they are great for breakfast* when served with some grits and homemade bread! Umm um good!
> 
> 
> 
> When I think about it.....my wife thinks they're disgusting as well and seems to not want any kisses when I'm done eating them. How disappointing is that!?!


Although I'm not a big fan of sardines, you had me with you up until you stated they were great for breakfast.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Lilie said:


> Although I'm not a big fan of sardines, you had me with you up until you stated they were great for breakfast.


:laugh:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Elaine said:


> I have never met anyone that actually admits to eating anything as disgusting as sardines. Ew!


I admit to it! Sardines are great, especially when you're camping... excellent protein and tasty too. Especially in a mustard or spicy tomato sauce...yumm.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Elaine said:


> I have never met anyone that actually admits to eating anything as disgusting as sardines. Ew! It doesn't matter if you want to feed the fresh or canned, your dog will have no problem with the bones either way.


Thats exactly what I was thinking EWWWWW!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

The first time I fed sardines Mac did have loose stool but has not since.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

We found some fresh local caught sardines at a market near us. What is the recommended weekly serving? I read in some of the threads that one should not give fish everyday in the raw diet. I am wondering if that applies to raw fish or just to the canned sardines and mackeral? 
Thanks for any feedback on sardines. (and btw, these fresh ones look good enough to eat and the cashier at the market was happy to tell us her favorite way to prepare the sardines)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you feed CANNED Sardines check the ingredients list. Some are packed in oil - which can give the dog the runs. Some are heavy on the sodium.

The only thing I worry about with raw fish is the top and botton fins. With Tilapia these can be VERY sharp and hard, so I remove those before feeding them.

Any WILD caught fish has to be gutted and closely inspected for fish hooks before I'll feed it to the dogs.


----------

